
Wasabee (A web-browser with safety focus from the ground up.) - pplonski86
https://sourceforge.net/projects/wasabee/
======
schwartzworld
What is "User safety" with regards to a web browser? Do they mean privacy? Or
like, not functioning in a moving vehicle? Or is it a security thing? The
READme doesn't really give you much except some screenshots.

